
Show HN: Replace email with OneGlimpse to protect your intellectual property - elineQC
https://www.oneglimpse.com/
======
elineQC
Hello everyone! We’re very excited to show our desktop app OneGlimpse to the
HN community.

OneGlimpse can be used by anyone who wants to protect their intellectual
property when sharing it with others. Thanks to our secure in-app document
viewer, recipients can’t download, print or take screenshots of the documents
you’ve shared with them.

We built the app with ElectronJS to make it easily available for both Windows
& Mac (no Linux, sorry that was too difficult). We use a sharing algorithm
that doesn’t save anything on the device of the recipient, but “streams” the
shared files instead. This way, recipients can only open the file through the
app where they can’t print or download the file, unless you give them
permission to do so.

After a busy year of development with our small team, we’ve finally launched
the beta version. Interested in taking a look at the app? Sign up for the beta
on our landing page and we’ll send you a download link. If you like, you can
give feedback on the beta by filling in our survey and in return, we’ll give
you 3 years of Premium features for free :)

Feedback/criticisms on the landing page are appreciated too!

